
Canada's Covid Alert Mobile App - palijer
https://github.com/cds-snc/covid-alert-app
======
Yeroc
This is based on the Apple/Google API initiative. Now if only we can get the
provinces onboard with this. One of the things about Canada is that the
provinces are largely responsible for funding and delivering health so that
federal government can not mandate that the various provincial governments
adopt this. A couple of provinces have their own applications but none of
these apps have approval to use the Apple/Google APIs so hopefully they'll
drop them and use the Canadian one instead. It makes more sense to have a
single app for the whole country.

------
pards
[https://www.canada.ca/en/public-
health/services/diseases/cor...](https://www.canada.ca/en/public-
health/services/diseases/coronavirus-disease-covid-19/covid-alert.html)

Ontario is now doing contact tracing

